# Any ECC Vantages in the Bay Area?



## g8rfly (Oct 9, 2011)

I'm very interested in the vantage and would love to get an opportunity to ride on one at some point soon. Most interested in the standard, non VHP. If anyone has an open seat and wants to let me cover gas and/or beers please reach out - I would greatly appreciate it. I'm in St Pete but willing to drive. Thanks!


----------



## ifsteve (Jul 1, 2010)

Shoot you are just about an hour from East Cape. Go visit the shop and talk to Kevin. They'd be happy to take you on a ride when they are wet testing the next build.


----------

